# manitoba indoor target provincals



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

where and when


----------



## kco300 (Sep 10, 2002)

last weekend in march from what i've heard at mts center


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks Kyle


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

I recieved the information below in an email today...all I have to do now is not make any plans for any weekend in march and I'm all set.....


Hello Everyone,
The MTS Centre currently has 'hold' dates for our Provincial Target Archery Championships, and because of booked events (concerts, games, etc.), we don't yet know the definite date that might be available to us to hold our Championships.
These 'held' dates are March 14, 27 & 28. We won't know the final date until next week. Once we know for sure, we will send out another email with information as to the registration process (it will be the same as last year – pre-registration), and particulars about the event. Priority will be given to registered ABAM members. We will also post any and all information on our website: www.abam.ca.
Thank you all for your patience.
Thank you,
Mano Navarro
President


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Gotta try and go watch some of that.Boy is in hockey play-offs.See what happens.


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Indoors*

I received a conformation from Katja today as follows.

Hello everyone!


The date has been confirmed!! The 2010 Manitoba Provincial Target Archery Championships will be held on Saturday March 28, 2010 at the MTS Centre!

This is a pre-registration event. Particulars about pre-registration locations, times and dates will be sent out before the end of the week. 

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact us. 



Thank you.





Archers and Bowhunters Association of Manitoba


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

It is *Sunday* March 28


----------



## fire08 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Everybody bring your own fan club!!!*

We really need to get a whole bunch of people out to the MTS Centre to view the Provincials this year. The archery community could use some recognition from the public and the media, - so everyone should encourage a few friends to come on out and cheer everyone on!!!!!


----------

